

Users who can't buy; customers who don't use - moconnor
http://yieldthought.com/post/1469153839/users-who-cant-buy-customers-who-dont-use

======
timthorn
I may be out of date, but I always consider the C in B2C to be Consumer, not
Customer, which I think makes the distinction much easier to comprehend. The
maxim that "it’s B2B when the user is not the person making the purchasing
decision." is a reasonable heuristic, but not completely accurate.

~~~
moconnor
Thanks; do you have an example of when it's not accurate?

